# First lesson back after a long break...the pain!!!



## Jenna87 (22 October 2016)

Just finished my first lesson after nearly a decade break and my god I ache! Tomorrow I might not be able to walk!

Hoping my body can get back into the swing of things within a couple of months or am I being a bit optimistic? 

Hot bath and foam roller here I come!


----------



## Charlie007 (22 October 2016)

Oh dear!! I ride every day and still ache!! I usually find its the day after the day after!! I would of thought after a few months the pain will lessen!! Take it easy!  X


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2016)

Pain relief before is my saviour, and then for days afterwards! the joy of getting older.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 October 2016)

i have just ridden for 1 and a half hours on a friends horse after not riding anything for 6 months.....most of me aches and im doing it again tomorrow!!!!!!!  hope it gets easier....


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			i have just ridden for 1 and a half hours on a friends horse after not riding anything for 6 months.....most of me aches and im doing it again tomorrow!!!!!!!  hope it gets easier....
		
Click to expand...

Nope !


----------



## Skib (24 October 2016)

Could the horse be too wide  for you? Older people like me often cant sit wider horses, and this can be a problem as many riding schools give new clients a safe wide cob. Even a pony may be harder to ride than a horse.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 October 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Nope !
		
Click to expand...

thanks  AA, thats made me feel a lot better!!!!!! NOT....


----------



## milliepops (24 October 2016)

bucking the trend and saying the more you do, the easier it will get (IME  )

I feel really stiff and old if I DON'T ride. I have a desk job and riding is great physio for me when I'm all hunched and wonky :lol:


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 October 2016)

I rode yesterday for the first time in several months, my pocket rocket cob has been so busy taking kids around pleasure rides and hunting that I don't get a look in.

An hour and a half, I needed a forklift to get me off her, I then lent on her for several minutes before I made it back to the box.  Two pills washed down with a can of cider and the afternoon asleep.

All I can say is thank the lord I have been on my feet all day today at work, because if I had been at my desk I would have been stuck.


----------



## LHIS (25 October 2016)

I recently had the best part of a month out of the saddle when my horse had an injury (now fully healed and back in work, hurrah!) and when I got back on oh my word did it hurt.  I rode for 15-20 mins, just in walk and trot to see how he went, and I couldn't walk properly for 2 days afterwards.  Consistency if definitely the key.


----------



## smja (25 October 2016)

Remember to warm yourself up before getting on - so many people (me included) just get straight on without stretching/doing a few cardio exercises to get the muscles ready.

Other than that, stretch as soon as you get off, i.e. before you stiffen up


----------



## Jenna87 (25 October 2016)

I rode the next day also and although it was a major struggle getting on it did loosen me up a bit!

Definitely need to warm up and stretch more before and after


----------



## abbijay (28 October 2016)

HOw often are you planning on riding? When I used to have weekly lessons I used to be in serious groin pain for a couple of days afterwards. Since changing to riding at least 4 days a week (on my own horse) I find it much less painful as my muscles are being regularly used rather than getting a once weekly torturing! That said if I end up having a break then I will feel it for a few days after but the best remedy is to get back on the horse!


----------



## Jenna87 (28 October 2016)

I'm getting to ride twice a week. Once at a riding school where I have a private lesson and then once a week I ride a horse I help look after. The riding school lesson causes me much more pain


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 October 2016)

i have just taken a horse on loan and from tomorrow will be riding daily ...when you are old everything seems to seize up and only having ridden  twice in the last 6 months i will probably be pretty bad for the first week...hoping it will get better!!!


----------



## Chuffy99 (30 October 2016)

Having lost 5 stone I have ridden our 14.2 for the first time riding in 20 yrs, never been so uncomfortable in my groin/hip, love the riding but the pain is making it unbearable. Went and had lesson on mechanical horse, instructor said all good and was surprised I hadn't ridden for so long and that horse was so much less painful, don't really know where to go from here


----------

